# I am now a Crossfit Champion...



## RJ (Jun 13, 2014)

pay close attention to the end. mlp


----------



## Spongy (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol, I love it


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch out Rich!  He's coming for you!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

**** Yea. Bad ass crossfit champ.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Surprised noone whined about you being ” noisy”. Love the burpee.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 13, 2014)

Lmao that's great.  Is that planet fitness?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Surprised noone whined about you being ” noisy”. Love the burpee.


babe, your avi is killing me...........................................


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Yours is killing me too...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Yours is killing me too...



lol, I have a feeling not in the same way!


----------



## RJ (Jun 13, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Lmao that's great.  Is that planet fitness?



its a Gold's. But we both wanted to order a pizza after doing deads so i guess that counts sort of. mlp


----------

